# bug in HDRsoft's "Merge to 32-bit HDR Plugin for Lightroom" version 1.1.2 (Windows)



## AndreasM (Jan 14, 2014)

Since September I'm using the "Merge to 32-bit HDR Plugin for Lightroom" to process bracketed photos and I'm very happy with it.
At the time it was version 1.1.1 (the website only states 1.1, but the full version number is part of the file-name).

I noticed recently that there was a new version 1.1.2 and installed it and found one small bug. I went back to version 1.1.1, but asked HDRsoft about the changes to make sure that I'm not missing out on any new features.
They responded very swiftly and it turns out, that the version change was only "license related", but they were very interested in the issues and after a few e-mail exchanges, they were able to recreate the problem and will correct it with the next release.

*So the primary reason why I tell all this is: If you tested the plugin (version 1.1.2) and were not happy with it, you should try again later or try to get version 1.1.1.*

The bugs:

There is a checkbox "Scale pixel values to fixed range": It's purpose is to give the 32-bit image a natural exposure from the start.

Although it's checked - in version 1.1.2 the 32-bit image is too dark or too bright. (This can be adjusted in Lightroom of course, so it's not that bad.)
But if this checkbox is unchecked the resulting 32-bit image is very odd, it looks like a 4-bit image in places and is unusable.

According to HDRsoft the second issue (maybe both) is only happening if "Remove ghosts" is also checked.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for letting us know Andreas


----------

